# Replacement for Zoya Sooki



## JimLovesPurses

Has anyone here ever used Zoya Sooki nail polish in the past? I usually wear OPI Big Apple Red on my toes but over the years I had really started to love Zoya Sooki. I would describe Sooki as being in the same color family as Big Apple Red but just a little bit brighter. I would mostly wear Sooki during the summer when I wanted my toes to be a little brighter red, but still in the real-red family of color similar to Big Apple red. I just loved this polish, and then it was discontinued! I was so disappointed. I tried other Zoya polishes like "Hannah" but there were really not in the same red color family. If you have worn Sooki, you will really know what I mean.

I have not been able to find anything in OPI or Essie that is identical to Sooki. Does anyone have any personal experience replacing Sooki with another brand of high quality polish in the price range of under $20?

Thank you for you recommendations.

Jim


----------



## PewPew

This is an old blog post comparing Zoya Sooki with potential dupes. Zoya Livingston may be easier to source than Soko (holiday polish).








						ZOYA: Holiday 2020 Intriguing Collection PART I [Soko, Beverly, Avi, Brett, Isti, & Lottie]
					

Zoya Holiday 2020 Intriguing Collection L→R: Soko, Beverly, Avi, Brett, Isti, and Lottie The holidays are creeping up on us, y'all! Time for...




					www.laceandlacquers.com
				




I think the slightly jelly finish of Sooki makes it unique & hard to match exactly. Jelly finishes come in & out of popularity because the trade off for that great squishy finish is that you may need more than 2 coats to fully cover the nail line. Sometimes to get that kind of finish at home with my existing polishes (mostly cremes without shimmer) I will take a separate empty bottle or small dappen dish and mix a bit of a clear polish of top coat (ideally from the same brand so the formulas are similar) with a creme polish to get a more vibrant jelly finish.
Photo by: laceandlacquers.com


----------



## JimLovesPurses

PewPew,

Thank you for the reply and the pictures. Livingston seems to be very close to Sooki and I will try to find it online and give it a try. I am wondering why I can't find anything in OPI that is similar to Sooki? Maybe I'm missing an OPI color that would be a good dupe/replacement for Sooki. I believe that OPI Coca Cola Red may be an alternative, but it still looks quite different from Sooki.


----------



## JDV

Sooki was discontinued?  Oh that's sad to hear...


----------



## PewPew

JimLovesPurses said:


> I am wondering why I can't find anything in OPI that is similar to Sooki? Maybe I'm missing an OPI color that would be a good dupe/replacement for Sooki. I believe that OPI Coca Cola Red may be an alternative, but it still looks quite different from Sooki.



OPI has so many fantastic reds, but I think that OPI Coca Cola Red (or a similar OPI polish called Cajun Shrimp) may not be an exact replacement for Sooki because they are very saturated creme-finish polishes, so they’ll lack the jelly-finish that gives Sooki that kind of a squishy semi-translucency. Unfortunately I am not familiar enough with OPI’s range to make better suggestions (since I have narrow nails, their pro wide brush isn’t easy for me to use & I haven’t followed their releases). Sometimes their holiday collections will have a bright red with a jelly finish, but they wouldn’t be easier to find than Sooki after that season.

I hope you’ll report back if you find something you like as much as Sooki!


----------

